# Ping G5 Driver (offset)



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

Hi.

i have a ping g2 driver, but all my equip is ping g5, ive seen a ping g5 driver for sale but its offset. i do have a little slice, im left handed and when i try to put that little extra in the driver the ball sets off and once in the sky it tends to go left, if the wind is blowing in that direction it can go left drastically, onto another fairway in some cases of in the trees.

anyway im wanting to know if anyone has used a off set driver, ping g5 and what is it like. is it reccomended i buy this off set one. 

any help please.

i play off 18 so im not a beginner and im certainly not perfect.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

silkyuk9 said:


> Hi.
> 
> i have a ping g2 driver, but all my equip is ping g5, ive seen a ping g5 driver for sale but its offset. i do have a little slice, im left handed and when i try to put that little extra in the driver the ball sets off and once in the sky it tends to go left, if the wind is blowing in that direction it can go left drastically, onto another fairway in some cases of in the trees.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine is a lefty. He plays an offset G2 and never slices. He used to have a little fade, he no longer does.
So the offset driver helped him.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Do you slice your irons?
Or do you have offset or "draw" irons?


----------



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

no i do not slice my irons, my g5 are green dot with regular steel shaft. in the past i have had a nasty slice but the ping g2 seemed to help. like i say if i try to hit the ball hard i do slice. i have to be more careful if the wind is blowing right to left (im left handed) as my ball seems to take flight in that direction. ive never used a offset driver before so i do not know if it will be ok for me or a waste of money.


----------

